# Where do you hide ur pr0nzzz?!?



## whoadamn (Mar 18, 2009)

As in, to what extent do go to - to prevent the undesirable discovery of your... porno?

For me, it is deep within the confines of my HDD, hidden in it's own indiscriminate folder under a directory tree that would put an entire forest to shame.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 18, 2009)

Nowhere.  Gross.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 18, 2009)

/home/arielmt/pictures/porn


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay... We start out >my documents >pictures >album 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 >Click on album 5 > album 1-10 >Click on album 9 >School work album> click on school work> album 1-10> Click on album 3 and hello pr0nz lol

you followin' me camera guy?


----------



## talakestreal (Mar 19, 2009)

Deeply buried amongst the oddities and strange things I collect online.  A person really has to dig to find my porn.


----------



## Rebahnic (Mar 19, 2009)

Fuck


----------



## Dexiro (Mar 19, 2009)

before i'd stopped caring i didn't save any porn, i just searched the internet for it and deleted my history afterwards

since then i've never bothered hiding my porn folders well ^^

at the moment i have a folder called "yiff" on my desktop :3


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a folder named "Porn" on my desktop. Am I doin it wrong?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 19, 2009)

in a folder on my Desktop, for I have 4 passwords


----------



## wheelieotter (Mar 19, 2009)

I keep mine on an external drive in a folder labeled 'not porn'.


----------



## Auros (Mar 19, 2009)

I have an inconspicuous folder entitled "Other" in my Pictures folder in Windows, where I have two not-entirely-obvious sounding folders entitled Tame and Fierce (because "Adult" or "Mature" would be a dead giveaway). Fierce is where all the yiffy art is . Creating a maze of folders within folders is a red flag that there is something there that someone is trying to keep secret, in my opinion.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 19, 2009)

I hide whatever pronz I keep in my pictures file.

I don't need to hide it... unless one knows the pass to my computer, they can never see it...


----------



## Tycho (Mar 19, 2009)

Hide?

I have a Richard Foley pic that I use as a desktop wallpaper occasionally (cycles through different wallpapers every day).

I don't hide it.  Nobody touches my goddamn computer.


----------



## alicewater (Mar 19, 2009)

On my External Hard drive.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 19, 2009)

I never kept porn. I rarely went out of my way to even look at it.

The closest thing to porn I had was a pic of Yourichi with a shirt and panties on and a sprite of Yoko from Gurren Lagan.


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 19, 2009)

Behind my manga collection XD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 19, 2009)

Desktop...under a folder named "Non" and "New Folder(2)" I split it up into multiple categories...I have well-organized porn >.>


----------



## Khaiyote (Mar 19, 2009)

You guys are a hoot! It's friggin porn, and most of you treat it like the plague! I keep mine in my "My Pictures" under "Khaiyote." I mean, come on, they're just pictures.


----------



## Masakuni (Mar 19, 2009)

Nothing to hide here!


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Mar 19, 2009)

*I needed to delete this post. (dont ask) But I dont know how too so Im just editing it and erasing everything.*


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 19, 2009)

I just dont look at porn.. Furry or otherwise.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Mar 19, 2009)

In an extremely obvious folder on my external that I port with me to my machines. When someone stumbles upon it, I just laugh my ass off at the horrid looks.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 19, 2009)

whoadamn said:


> As in, to what extent do go to - to prevent the undesirable discovery of your... porno?
> 
> For me, it is deep within the confines of my HDD, hidden in it's own indiscriminate folder under a directory tree that would put an entire forest to shame.



WinZip, 128 bit encryption.  File = code.zip.  Inside that = bin.zip.  Both are encrypted, so if you preview one all you see is the other.

I suppose if I were really paranoid I could bury it in the Windows directory.  But really, what's the point?  I leave it on my desktop.  Best place to hide something = in plain sight.

Tho, in truth, the only person I'm hiding it from is my son and the only reason I hide it from him is because he's not quite ready to know why that dragon is doing THAT with a dude.

(Birds + bees are difficult enough before you start throwing dragons, foxes and women with oversized boobs around.)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 19, 2009)

My computer is completely open to, you can just turn it on and access everything. I have no personal information on it, so there's no risk, and I just warn people to not wander around my computer too much, because they can't unsee things.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 19, 2009)

Dexiro said:


> before i'd stopped caring i didn't save any porn, i just searched the internet for it and deleted my history afterwards
> 
> since then i've never bothered hiding my porn folders well ^^
> 
> at the moment i have a folder called "yiff" on my desktop :3



Ha. I lol'ed. 

As for me, I keep it in my my recycle bin in a folder called "Materials". Inside that folder are about 50 odd files and about 10 other folders, it was from some half-life mod I deleted ages ago. Anyhow, I click on the "player" folder which contains another 10 files then a folder called "Binaries" which contains all my furry pr0nz >.>


----------



## crdb5066 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't need to hide it. I don't let others use my laptop. 

I keep all my porn on my desktop in a neat little folder called "Yiff in Hell"

XDD


----------



## whoadamn (Mar 19, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> Ha. I lol'ed.
> 
> As for me, I keep it in my my recycle bin in a folder called "Materials". Inside that folder are about 50 odd files and about 10 other folders, it was from some half-life mod I deleted ages ago. Anyhow, I click on the "player" folder which contains another 10 files then a folder called "Binaries" which contains all my furry pr0nz >.>


I've thought about the recycle bin, but I know I'd regret the day somebody thinks they're doing me a favor... as we all know, artists have a tendency to just make their art disappear without warning.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 19, 2009)

whoadamn said:


> I've thought about the recycle bin, but I know I'd regret the day somebody thinks they're doing me a favor... as we all know, artists have a tendency to just make their art disappear without warning.



Huh..never thought about it that way :3. Well I guess its still pretty safe in there.


----------



## Nightweaver (Mar 19, 2009)

Vaah said:


> I never understood the idea behind saving pron :\



SO YOU CAN FAP TO IT LATER STUPID. God somebody get this guy a copy of The Furry Manual.

Anyway, I "hide" my porn out in the open. I live alone, and it's all on my HD under "Images" > split into "Furry Pics," "Porn Pics" and "Other Pics." Every year or so I take the 100,000 images or so I've saved (along with about 50 movies in my "Movies" folder) and burn them to CD/DVD. As of last count I have 54 image CDs and 31 movie CDs. I also have about 85,000 total images on my HD that haven't been burned. I'm pretty sure I'm well over the 1 million count on pictures and probably 1,000 movies and clips.

I keep the CDs in my tower and out on my computer desk. The only other porn I have is some printouts I store in my night stand for late night "rendezvous." Did anybody need to know that? Of course not. But you asked, so I deliver.


----------



## crdb5066 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> SO YOU CAN FAP TO IT LATER STUPID. God somebody get this guy a copy of The Furry Manual.
> 
> Anyway, I "hide" my porn out in the open. I live alone, and it's all on my HD under "Images" > split into "Furry Pics," "Porn Pics" and "Other Pics." Every year or so I take the 100,000 images or so I've saved (along with about 50 movies in my "Movies" folder) and burn them to CD/DVD. As of last count I have 54 image CDs and 31 movie CDs. I also have about 85,000 total images on my HD that haven't been burned. I'm pretty sure I'm well over the 1 million count on pictures and probably 1,000 movies and clips.
> 
> I keep the CDs in my tower and out on my computer desk. The only other porn I have is some printouts I store in my night stand for late night "rendezvous." Did anybody need to know that? Of course not. But you asked, so I deliver.



WOW you have a lot time on your hands.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 19, 2009)

That's not the only thing he has a lot of in his hands *nudge nudge wink wink*


----------



## Lulian (Mar 19, 2009)

I got nothin' to hide or show!


----------



## Toaster (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't look at porn, so no where.


----------



## Awkore (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, this is a fun one.

I used to create hidden folders and put it in there, because at this time every one in my house was computer illerate, but i don't know why because no one used my computer.

Later on i'd leave them in the download folder, but just make them hidden at this time only my brother would go on my computer, and i think he was to young for stuff like this.

Now every one is still computer iliterate, except for my brother who will turn up on my computer some days just because i have a new game he doesn't. When he started doing this i decided to "Watch then Delete".

Currently i carry some around on my portable hard drive, but i get panic attacks when i leave it at college, not only would they find my furry art and think of me as weird, but then also porn >.<.
However i've started to filter out my crap and have non any where atm.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 19, 2009)

Right to desktop.
Occasionally I move it into a folder.
Point being, I don't try very hard.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't save porn. I guess that means it's impossible to find?  I win?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 19, 2009)

harley -> pictures -> my files -> yiff shit. there we go. no one looks at my computer. not that i'd care if they did...almost everyone looks at porn.

i used to keep them invisible, though.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 19, 2009)

Right here.
I'm not an active stockpiler so it's pretty much empty.
Yes, 221 files is empty.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 19, 2009)

My desktop > Porn

I have no one to hide my porn from, so I don't... =3


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 19, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Tho, in truth, the only person I'm hiding it from is my son and the only reason I hide it from him is because he's not quite ready to know why that dragon is doing THAT with a dude.
> 
> (Birds + bees are difficult enough before you start throwing dragons, foxes and women with oversized boobs around.)



I'm in the same place.  Not hiding so much as "defering contact with" and its not limited to just porn.  Websites, "AA" movies (NC17 in the US?) etc are all under strict controls.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 19, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> As for me, I keep it in my my recycle bin in a folder called "Materials". Inside that folder are about 50 odd files and about 10 other folders, it was from some half-life mod I deleted ages ago. Anyhow, I click on the "player" folder which contains another 10 files then a folder called "Binaries" which contains all my furry pr0nz >.>



Something similar to this, except strike the "Furry" and just keep the "pr0nz".

Recycle Bin, if no-one empties it, is one of the safest areas to keep porn.  It doesn't show up on file searches (or at least on my computer), the fact that it's in recycle and has a plausible name [and should have a plausible size - doesn't work with 10gig folders] doesn't arouse suspicion, and if you fear someone's onto you / afraid someone might get nosier it's even quicker to delete and hide evidence of.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 19, 2009)

I really don't make too much of an effort to hide my porn stash because I usually remember to 'Switch User' when I'm AFK, so anyone wanting to see my stuff has to know my password before they can log into my user account. I keep them in my "Images" folder in "My Documents", and I have a few folders for sorting things out as well as sub-folders to separate the porn from the tame stuff. I also have a "Personal" folder for storing all the art that was done for me.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 19, 2009)

I keep my pornz on a usb flash drive that has a password before you can get into the flash drive.


----------



## haynari (Mar 19, 2009)

usb flash drive.


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 19, 2009)

I am the only person to use my computer (other than my boyfriend, but I have nothing to hide from him), and on the occasion I let someone else use it I'm right there watching and they have no time to snoop. So therefore, no need to hide stuff 
I used to do the nested folders thing, in a really obvious folder called "boring stuff" Yeah..no way that can be anything interesting. lolz


----------



## pheonix (Mar 19, 2009)

I hide my porn in an invisible file on my desktop.


----------



## Tazzin (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't saved anything, but I do have some print outs in a lock box inside the box my XBOX 360 came in. I have the keys taped in the disk drive of an old PS2 I never play.


----------



## Elv02 (Mar 19, 2009)

Tazzin said:


> I haven't saved anything, but I do have some print outs in a lock box inside the box my XBOX 360 came in. I have the keys taped in the disk drive of an old PS2 I never play.



That seems like a mini national treasure puzzle or something... 



			
				Elv02's Profile said:
			
		

> Elv02: Age 14



Well, of course just by that, I don't _have_ any porn. At all. Nope. Nothing. Notta. Zilch... 

Kinda funny reading your guys responses though. Hilarious.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 19, 2009)

Lol, backed up on a directory on my iPod Classic. It's actually in the iPod_Control folders and stuff


NO ONE SHALL SEE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!


----------



## Elv02 (Mar 19, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Lol, backed up on a directory on my iPod. It's actually in the iPod_Control folders and stuff
> 
> 
> NO ONE SHALL SEE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!



That might not be the smartest thing... 

My friend had some... "Audio" tracks that he liked; and one day he decided to play music for his friends, and put his mp3 player on shuffle... 

Suffice to say, many lol's were had.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 19, 2009)

/users/kellan/My Pictures/kellan/other

Not exactly hidden but you need my password to access it. Besides, that folder would only get a PG17 rating at best.
_
Kellan, the old warhorse._


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 19, 2009)

I never really save it... 
my memory serves me well XD.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 19, 2009)

Elv02 said:


> That might not be the smartest thing...
> 
> My friend had some... "Audio" tracks that he liked; and one day he decided to play music for his friends, and put his mp3 player on shuffle...
> 
> Suffice to say, many lol's were had.



Lol. That's the genius of the iPod File system though!

Unless it's in iPod_Control, then Music, then in on of 100 Folders labeled F00, F001, F002, etc, nothing will shop up in the Library.

The folder also encrypted and password protected. No one be touching my sexy Pr0nz man.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 19, 2009)

I hide all my loot from 4chan's /s/ in a very secret folder.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 20, 2009)

Hidden folder on flash drive.


----------



## ilobmirt (Mar 20, 2009)

The web was made for pronz, and there, they would stay ;3


----------



## mattprower08 (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't save it on my computer, they're either in my faves on websites(Like FA *coughcough*) or i just have the website i was looking at in my history and i remember where the website link is . If i did save it on my computer(i might just do so incase i lose internet connection ^^; ), i'd save it in a hidden folder Other Junk/New folder/new folder------> where the files would be.


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 20, 2009)

-removed-


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't hide it; I have my own PC, and my housemate has seen some of my work anyway.


----------



## Seppel (Mar 20, 2009)

Hide it?!

I hang it on my walls.

NSFW WARNING

http://picasaweb.google.com/seppelk...key=Gv1sRgCN7msuTw9K2NugE#5218064368580057970

http://picasaweb.google.com/seppelk...key=Gv1sRgCN7msuTw9K2NugE#5218064380465516914

http://picasaweb.google.com/seppelk...key=Gv1sRgCN7msuTw9K2NugE#5218064385596955666

http://picasaweb.google.com/seppelk...key=Gv1sRgCN7msuTw9K2NugE#5218064378296999394

http://picasaweb.google.com/seppelk...key=Gv1sRgCN7msuTw9K2NugE#5218064405544992386

This one is actually SFW:

http://picasaweb.google.com/seppelk...key=Gv1sRgCN7msuTw9K2NugE#5218064411064322338


----------



## virus (Mar 20, 2009)

don't save it. Its stupid to save it. Yeah lets constantly keep out brain in the gutter. No thanks I'll pass. Got arpeggios to work on.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Mar 20, 2009)

Media Drive (E > Shortcut to Rants > Folder 1(Hidden/PW) > Folder 2 (Hidden/PW) > Folder 3 (Hidden/PW) > Folder 4 (Hidden/PW)

Then it breaks up into the artists or genre =P


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 20, 2009)

I hide it all on my webserver at http://localhost/mypr0nz/


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 20, 2009)

hidden folders... go to folder options show/hide hidden files... to make a folder hidden you have to go to folder prefernces... then i make it look like a virus by giving it a lot of folders and documents of gibberish... that way ppl give up on that folder... hasn't been found yet! then make it so you have to type your username to log on, but nix the password... (it'll save the last used username... so you should just have to hit enter and you're in your comp...) hasn't faied yet!


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 20, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> hidden folders... go to folder options show/hide hidden files... to make a folder hidden you have to go to folder prefernces... then i make it look like a virus by giving it a lot of folders and documents of gibberish... that way ppl give up on that folder... hasn't been found yet! then make it so you have to type your username to log on, but nix the password... (it'll save the last used username... so you should just have to hit enter and you're in your comp...) hasn't faied yet!



You'd be surprised how easy it is to find your porn folder if you are not safe. For example, if you use VLC player to watch files, you can run the program from the start menu and go File-open and see where the last file watched with it is located, ie, your porn folder. The same can be said for image-viewing software.

Also, I don't understand how making something look like a virus (not that what you suggest makes it look like a virus anyway) would help. Wouldn't it attract attention?

Also, you can also click in the down arrow to the right of the path address to see commonly accessed folders, and even if its hidden you can still see its path.

Just adding a dose of paranoia


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 20, 2009)

If I had a porn folder that was worth hiding I'd probably just hide it somewhere in C:\windows and maybe *ren *.jpg *.dll* or something.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 20, 2009)

> trying to have sex with most cute things is quite illegal.



Haha I did a double-take when I saw that. Stupid Nargle giving me a hard time 

[/offtopic]


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 20, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> If I had a porn folder that was worth hiding I'd probably just hide it somewhere in C:\windows and maybe *ren *.jpg *.dll* or something.



ren *.dll *.jpg

oh shi-


----------



## ADF (Mar 20, 2009)

No one in my family knows how to find folders marked hidden


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 20, 2009)

.....Don't have any, don't have own computer, don't know how to hide things....


----------



## whoadamn (Mar 20, 2009)

virus said:


> don't save it. Its stupid to save it. Yeah lets constantly keep out brain in the gutter. No thanks I'll pass. Got arpeggios to work on.


wtf...

...here's a piece of advice, there's 24 hours to 1 day; it is, in fact, possible to make use of them to accomplish more than one task. I know, this may seem a little drastic, but just keep with me... you could use a portion of a single hour to relieve any sexual tension and continue on with the remainder of said hour to engage in an entirely different task.

Additionally, I don't believe any major research has been done on this, but I believe common sense is indicative of the fact that the act of right-clicking an image, selecting "Save as" and specifying the folder you want to place it in does not actually degrade one's mental health.

The more you know, right?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 20, 2009)

I keep my porn, and yiff on my 2GB Flash Drive (which sucks, because I'll run out of room). I used to not save my porn, until my parents moved the computer out in the open of my living room. Now I just browse at it through my iTouch; porn videos and all.


----------



## Suirad (Mar 20, 2009)

In a zipped folder with a password.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Mar 20, 2009)

all my furry porn is on a usb stick i keep hidden


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 20, 2009)

somethin' like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuy685q25UE


----------



## Carenath (Mar 21, 2009)

I dont hide it, but since no one has the password to my laptop, or my file-server but me, Im pretty safe.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Mar 21, 2009)

Why even save it? It all serves the same purpose, so what's the difference between one piece of porn and another?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 21, 2009)

In a binder in my drawer.  Paper porn.    As far as on the comp... My Pictures.


----------



## Takun (Mar 21, 2009)

Documents/Porn


That was hard....


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 21, 2009)

All over! My desktop, my documents and downloads! My pictures, even!

I've been mulling over this idea to make a photo browser program that can organize, categorize, and even multi-password protect certain photos in the same category, as well as creating a special folder for all of the imported pictures and photos that serves as  a 'database' just to dump and store all of the photos and the programs keeps tabs on what is organized where...

I dunno... I may have the creativity and enthusiasm but what good is that with the technical skill and knowledge to pursuit and create it? :-/


----------



## mlpard (Mar 21, 2009)

What a advanced porn hiding techniques in here! 

Now the few porn I have (because they were rare) I have in documents/interest/furry/yiff/ (has no password) I cant see reason why should someone browse my computer.
But It was time when i was very paranoid: that time it was in windows folder in .rar archyve with such a long and complicated password that even with cracking tool You would get old before finding out the password...


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2009)

On my shelf.

I'm goddamn 18.


----------



## Riptor (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't. I find a porn site, do whatever I need to do, close it, and clear my history.


----------



## mlpard (Mar 21, 2009)

Riptor said:


> I don't. I find a porn site, do whatever I need to do, close it, and clear my history.



I think this is probably the best solution of the "problem". Well unles somebody monitors server you are using to connect or scaning your screen or watching over your arm. XD


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 21, 2009)

its kept on the net only


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2009)

Pictures > Anthro. Hooray for living on one's own!


----------



## Kryn (Mar 21, 2009)

I keep mine in an encrypted volume using TrueCrypt. It's actually easy to use once it's set up, I just press the hot key to mount the volume, type my password and it opens in a new window automatically. I got about 11,000 files in my yiff folder now :twisted:


----------



## C. Lupus (Mar 21, 2009)

Made it invisible before I had to reformat my comp :/


----------



## Laze (Mar 21, 2009)

Unless you were openly snooping around my computer you'd never really find it.

Even if you did, I'd give you a backhander for being a nosey sod and looking at all my files.


----------



## Jack (Mar 21, 2009)

on a flashdrive, which I wear tied to my bracelet.


----------



## Spectre203 (Mar 22, 2009)

In my PSP. And no one touches my PSP!


----------



## Elite723 (Mar 22, 2009)

as for me i keep it in a file under "non-porn-area" but sometimes I just think im keeping it away from myself, strange :|


----------



## Slade (Mar 22, 2009)

Sunny_Otter said:


> I have a folder named "Porn" on my desktop. Am I doin it wrong?


I do too, right next to Passwords.txt :3

Well, I keep it stored on my PSP's "Memory Stick Duo", which is dumbass-speak for hard drive.


----------



## bearetic (Mar 22, 2009)

Underneath my hat.


----------



## C. Lupus (Mar 22, 2009)

character said:


> Underneath my hat.



Damm, you must have a large hat .


----------



## Lowblock (Mar 23, 2009)

/system32


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 23, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> /home/arielmt/pictures/porn



Also, /home/arielmt/documents/porn and /home/arielmt/movies/porn depending on the type.

First, the only partition on my hard disk not encrypted is /boot, and second, the last time my parents cared whether I had any or not, hidden or not, was 1989.  The only relatives I have to hide it from are my nephews.


----------



## bearetic (Mar 23, 2009)

C. Lupus said:


> Damm, you must have a large hat .


4GB SD card ^_^
nah j/k lol


----------



## Elite723 (Mar 23, 2009)

character said:


> Underneath my hat.



i lol'd


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 23, 2009)

I keep mine hidden deep within the confines of my rectum.  No one will ever think to look there.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2009)

Lowblock said:


> /system32



Sweet. If you're ever in imminent danger of being caught, just delete the folder.


----------



## Lowblock (Mar 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> Sweet. If you're ever in imminent danger of being caught, just delete the folder.



I know!  That was actually my whole reasoning behind it!  I love knowing that I can do that.


----------



## Elv02 (Mar 23, 2009)

Lowblock said:


> I know!  That was actually my whole reasoning behind it!  I love knowing that I can do that.



You're scaring me...  /sarcasm

Seriously though? You put it _there?_


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2009)

I put it in a folder called "Not My Pictures" 


:smug:


----------



## Lowblock (Mar 23, 2009)

Elv02 said:


> You're scaring me...  /sarcasm
> 
> Seriously though? You put it _there?_



That's what she said OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhHHHHHHHHHHHHhhHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Koren_Fox (Mar 24, 2009)

In an external HDD. Bolted shut. With no USB Connector or dock. Each platinum disk is scattered around random Anime world #938102 and there are a band of five people each with magical powers searching for them. Their names are Arashi, Jengokin, Kagimi, Horoshigan, and Littleannoyingtwotwhohasahighpitchedvoiceandonlygetsintheway. There is a superpowerful egotistical evil maniac trying to find the platinum disks before them so that he can fap to whatever is on them, and somehow take over the world. However, the band of five after what seems like 500 years (In their time was actually two months) collect all the platinum disks and slay the evil antagonist with the platinum disks awesome power(?). After realizing they can't even find the external HDD(It's on the moon), they all slump into a depression while listening to Littleannoyingtwotwhohasahighpitchedvoiceandonlygetsintheway cry. Arashi becomes a drunkard and dies a year later. Jengokin Goes to train in the mountains for 1000 years, but dies of a heart attack three months in. Kagimi becomes the owner of a very successful whorehouse. Horoshigan becomes the worlds toughest fighter, but in a tournament gets his balls twisted 360 degrees clockwise, and dies two days later from the pain. Finally, Littleannoyingtwotwhohasahighpitchedvoiceandonlygetsintheway becomes an accountant.

Yeah. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Quiet269 (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't have to hide it...

Though I do sometimes think of odd places to hide physical copies of porn or flesh lights, dilldos etc


----------



## bearetic (Mar 24, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> I don't have to hide it...
> 
> Though I do sometimes think of odd places to hide physical copies of porn or flesh lights, dilldos etc



How on earth do you fit all that up there?


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 24, 2009)

Seppel said:


> Hide it?!
> 
> I hang it on my walls.
> 
> ...



LOL.

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 24, 2009)

My pron videos on Limewire are all under "Diru -___" Then I make a song title so people think it's a music video. x3 Otherwise I just look at videos on VHO or RawTube then delete my history. Kekeke.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2009)

Seppel said:


> Hide it?!
> 
> I hang it on my walls.
> 
> ...



you are rolling it pretty hardcore there, dude XD
im curious, how is the general response to this?


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 24, 2009)

Koren_Fox said:


> In an external HDD. Bolted shut. With no USB Connector or dock. Each platinum disk is scattered around random Anime world #938102 and there are a band of five people each with magical powers searching for them. Their names are Arashi, Jengokin, Kagimi, Horoshigan, and Littleannoyingtwotwhohasahighpitchedvoiceandonlygetsintheway. There is a superpowerful egotistical evil maniac trying to find the platinum disks before them so that he can fap to whatever is on them, and somehow take over the world. However, the band of five after what seems like 500 years (In their time was actually two months) collect all the platinum disks and slay the evil antagonist with the platinum disks awesome power(?). After realizing they can't even find the external HDD(It's on the moon), they all slump into a depression while listening to Littleannoyingtwotwhohasahighpitchedvoiceandonlygetsintheway cry. Arashi becomes a drunkard and dies a year later. Jengokin Goes to train in the mountains for 1000 years, but dies of a heart attack three months in. Kagimi becomes the owner of a very successful whorehouse. Horoshigan becomes the worlds toughest fighter, but in a tournament gets his balls twisted 360 degrees clockwise, and dies two days later from the pain. Finally, Littleannoyingtwotwhohasahighpitchedvoiceandonlygetsintheway becomes an accountant.
> 
> Yeah. That's pretty much it.




OMGWTFBBQ!!!!

In other words, AWESOME!


----------



## Veekahr (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't hide mine. >.>


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 24, 2009)

In a pocket universe which dosen't exist.


----------



## Chex (Mar 24, 2009)

my actual doujin/porn is hidden in my family room bookcase with my drawing books and the next shelf down from the bibles.

my electronic porn is in my pictures folder, under 'manga/doujin' since I have my own passworded computer.


----------



## SomyWulf (Mar 24, 2009)

all in my ps3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 24, 2009)

Under "dontlook", "loli", and "furrypron".


So far, no one has noticed.


----------



## Wolfbound (Mar 24, 2009)

I have always had my own computer, so I never worried about it. But, when I dated a girl I didn't want her to find my weird pics so I put it into documents>downloads>msgsysfile.xg (I tried to make it seem technical so no one would ever bother it, lol, and it worked)... and then I put it into into a password protected folder called "02" <_< ... Good times.

I still have the folder, somewhere in the depths, but I don't put nudes in there. I just leave the pics there, and pretend they don't exist. Nudes go straight to my pictures, just like how on my favourites is a folder called "pr0n". No shame. None at all.


----------



## sobe (Mar 25, 2009)

mp3 player, it the cheap kind so doesnt show vids or pics, so best place if you ask me


----------



## The Wave (Mar 25, 2009)

Most on my psp, where no one gets on (everyone thinks all that's on my psp is games X3). The rest is on my External HDD in a invisible map.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't have porn, I just have sex.


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2009)

Henk86 said:


> I don't have porn, I just have sex.



I am extremely impressed with your claims of manliness and promiscuity. Allow me to bask in your radiant glow, oh ye who has no dependence on The Great Porn.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> I am extremely impressed with your claims of manliness and promiscuity. Allow me to bask in your radiant glow, oh ye who has no dependence on The Great Porn.



No. It's just called having a girlfriend. Nothing against porn per say, just not my thing.


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2009)

Henk86 said:


> No. It's just called having a girlfriend. Nothing against porn per say, just not my thing.



Uh huh. My significant other and I still use porn. I don't know if you're trying to impress random furries on the internet (which isn't working) or if you truly think that way. If it's the latter, enjoy your boring masturbation. :V

\I know imagination is great and all, but sometimes your imagination needs inspiration.
\\And it's _per se_.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> Uh huh. My significant other and I still use porn. I don't know if you're trying to impress random furries on the internet (which isn't working) or if you truly think that way. If it's the latter, enjoy your boring masturbation. :V
> 
> \I know imagination is great and all, but sometimes your imagination needs inspiration.
> \\And it's _per se_.



I'm not interested in impressing anyone, I was just giving my honest answer. There's nothing wrong with that. If that offends you, then apologies I guess, but I think you've taken what I posted the wrong way.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Mar 26, 2009)

I hide mine deeep in a bunch of random folders, like I'm sure most people do.

Though I dunno why, my porn gets saved to a folder right on the desktop ('New Folder') in the hopes that it'll get sorted and put into the actual porn folder someday.


----------



## Shatter (Mar 26, 2009)

On my external hard drive.

J:/pics/pr0n/

Then theres a couple of dozen different folders, depending on my mood.


----------



## ZarJaMar108 (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't keep pr0n, sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't have to hide mine. Computer is MINE no body else touches it.


----------



## Merion (Mar 26, 2009)

wheelieotter said:


> in a folder labeled 'not porn'.



WINNER!

I never save pr0n actually. It's too dangerous as my dad tends to dig in my stuff ("I'm just looking for some photos from last Christmas Eve!") ^^'


----------



## wuffychow (Mar 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't have to hide mine. Computer is MINE no body else touches it.


same here.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 26, 2009)

yea... it's usually easier to just  memorise your porn sites and not save any images...


----------



## jazkat (Mar 31, 2009)

Well i know how to hide folders in pictures so i put all my pics in a folder, make that an archive and using cmd combine it with an innocent picture ^_^


----------



## Chronic (Mar 31, 2009)

"Miscellaneous" folder. Folder thumbnail is a duck.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Mar 31, 2009)

My desktop image is of one big pile of furs gettin' it on.

...

Kidding.

I just wanted to seem cool by posting in this topic :<

Anyway, I actually lump any *whispers* pr0n with the rest of my furry images in a folder in My Documents =p No one can access my computer, anyway, and no one'd care if they saw it, but just so I know where it is when I don't feel like surfing around wherever to find them lol


----------



## matt561 (Mar 31, 2009)

USB key

that and and a folder called "Where's the porn?"

Im such a sarcastic Git


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 31, 2009)

i don't save porn....


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 31, 2009)

Jumps on FoxyMcCloud.

Glomps xD



FoxyMcCloud said:


> My desktop image is of one big pile of furs gettin' it on.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyc_00n (Mar 31, 2009)

I have my collection on a 128bit encrypted 500Gb internal HDD.  It's in Y:\pr0n and is then organized by type.  The drive is ghosted on my home computer (my parent's don't even know it exists).  You need a command prompt to access it.   I have ALT+A+D+L set up as a keyboard shortcut to get to my HDD, then I enter in a different PW for different areas I want to access.   Wow, I am such a massive geek.


----------



## dinonickp (Apr 1, 2009)

At first I just had all of mine in a folder under my pictures that said "H", but out of paranoia, I compressed all of my porn, pics and vids, into a 92GB zip file. Then I split it into 3 pieces and stored them on 3 seperate external hard drives. After that, I drestroyed any evidence of porn on my computer (I'm very meticulous).


----------



## Vekke (Apr 1, 2009)

dinonickp said:


> At first I just had all of mine in a folder under my pictures that said "H", but out of paranoia, I compressed all of my porn, pics and vids, into a 92GB zip file. Then I split it into 3 pieces and stored them on 3 seperate external hard drives. After that, I drestroyed any evidence of porn on my computer (I'm very meticulous).



NINETY-TWO GIGABYTES

wow


----------



## twilightwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

have several folders scattered acros my desktop,
most acceseble by anyone but nobody would know how to make heads or tails from it!


----------



## firefur (Apr 1, 2009)

Right out in the open.

I have multiple folders for pictures and video, and then its separated into what I like more...
The only problem is that these folders are not together xD
One of them is on my Desktop, the other is in 'My Documents', with some other videos in the 'My Videos' folder...
On my Archos 5 (mp3ish player) I have all them organized under "Pr0nz" folders. My friends always LOL when they see it, then they browse my pronz like, every day at school ^.^

I lol'd at this entire thread xD


----------



## PleasedAsPunch (Apr 1, 2009)

Desktop>Polka Medley.

And my dvd rack.

WHAT ARE YOU PEOPLE HIDING.


----------



## X (Apr 1, 2009)

C:\Users\zach\Pictures\assorted\nothing 

not hidden whatsoever, anyone who could figure out my password could find it.
note: loggin password is to keep my little bro off of my programs


----------



## dinonickp (Apr 3, 2009)

Vekke said:


> NINETY-TWO GIGABYTES
> 
> wow


 Yeah. It took me five years to bring it all together.


----------



## Aden (Apr 4, 2009)

dinonickp said:


> Yeah. It took me five years to bring it all together.



I'll be sure to send your mom some extra Lysol for the basement.


----------



## dinonickp (Apr 4, 2009)

Aden said:


> I'll be sure to send your mom some extra Lysol for the basement.


 Basement? Lysol?


----------



## Fiver (Apr 4, 2009)

WinRar file hidden among my music files with an mp3 icon.  I titled it "Mack the Knife", to ensure that no one I know would ever try and listen to it.

EDIT: Just stumbled on this and it reminded me of this thread:
http://909sickle.com/s/porn-folder/


----------

